# San-setsu-kon



## goramsteelfist (May 30, 2003)

Hello,
I am trying to locate two things and am hoping to find help here.
Katas for San Setsu Kon (3 Pc. Sec. Staff) and or movies that have good display of their use.
I will greatly appreciate any help on my journey.
Be Strong and Pure.


----------



## arnisador (May 30, 2003)

Are you familair with these books on the subject?

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/detail/-/0897500644/
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/detail/-/0897501039


----------



## goramsteelfist (Jun 3, 2003)

No I have not seen these and had not see "Kung Fu" mentioned with San-setsu-kon until now.  
Thank you very much.


----------



## 00002486 (May 21, 2008)

arnisador said:


> Are you familair with these books on the subject?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/detail/-/0897500644/
> http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/detail/-/0897501039


i made some short videos on u tube on how to use san setsu kon my channel is 00002486 check it out


----------



## clfsean (May 21, 2008)

Thread necromancy... wow...


----------



## newtothe dark (May 21, 2008)

Where is the Zombies !!!!!!!:anic::bow::sting1:


----------



## Imua Kuntao (May 21, 2008)

San Setzu Kon is the Okinawan name for the 3 section staff and Sanchacku is for the smaller kind (3 section chacku). The book by Kam Yeun is very good, it is an old book and Master Yuen If I am not mistaken, did a Kung Fu style called My Jong Law Horn. He also appeared on the series Kung Fu and the movie "Circle of Iron" aka "the Silent Flute" by Bruce Lee. Most knowledge is exertemly guarded and taught to only the most loyal of students.


----------



## Imua Kuntao (May 21, 2008)

BTW, nice video. Did you measure the weapon to your own length? It looked small. have you tried the smaller Sanchaku? I love it, I taught alittle bit of it to a friend of mine who used to have a small resturant in a Mall here. He didn't want to learn kata but wanted to exercise and play. I did teach him to to do takedowns and disarms with it.


----------

